# levenson self-report psychopathy scale (test)



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

http://personality-testing.info/tests/LSRP.php

I did it out of boredom and was surprised considering i did it two times and both times i got a pretty high percentage at secondary psychopathy o.o

25.79% for Primary
83%(and a half or something) for Secondary (meaning that my score was higher than almost 84% of the people who took this test)
And lol, if theres something i'm not lacking, thats empathy, so yeh..weird, considering the questions.. from which i for one don't know how they could pick up antisocial behaviour.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 85.7% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 97.46% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

It's just a test, but some of those could easily spike your score without necessarily having much to do with psychopathy. The shouting match one, for example.
_
You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 44.84% of people who have taken this test.

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 44.28% of people who have taken this test. _


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 82.8% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 99.01% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 16.15% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 93.62% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

You score for primary psychopathy *was higher than 19.6% of people* who have taken this test.

You score for secondary psychopathy *was higher than 20.5% of people* who have taken this test.


----------



## bestof (Apr 23, 2014)

*Psychopath Test*

I took the same and i got these results.
From personality-testing.info i got 34 and i think it scored me as psychopath.
From http://illnessquiz.com/psychopath-test/ i got 45 and according to this test i am psychopath as well as sociopath.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

*Primary Psychopathy:* 4.4 / 94.37%

*Secondary Psychopathy:* 3.6 / 88.6%


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 3.19% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 34.17% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 35.37% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 6.9% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 35.37% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 63.38% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, it's just a test, but there's something about it, seeing that if you like, your results can be used for a serious test. 

Anyways: 
You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 57.99% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 78.18% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Mysty (Nov 9, 2011)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 57.99% of people who have taken this test. 
You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 12.67% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 57.99% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 83.97% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Nocturn (Mar 12, 2015)

Both of mine are above 98%


----------



## Nocturn (Mar 12, 2015)

Kinda weird, scored pretty high


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

_*Your score from primary psychopathy has been calculated as 2.2. Primary psychopathy is the affective aspects of psychopathy; a lack of empathy for other people and tolerance for antisocial orientations. 
Your score from secondary psychopathy has been calculated as 3.4. Secondary psychopathy is the antisocial aspects of psychopathy; rule breaking and a lack of effort towards socially rewarded behavior.
You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 52.93% of people who have taken this test. 
You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 83.97% of people who have taken this test. *_

Hmm, I think it sounds perhaps accurate. My score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 83.97% of the people who took the test? 
People are more docile than I thought, I'm merely someone who refuses to be cattle...


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I like specifically chose all my answers to be the least possible dick answers possible and i got:

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 72.84% of people who have taken this test. 
You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 74.89% of people who have taken this test. 
:sus

Maybe being nice, non-manipulative and honest is the gateway to psychopathy..........


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

darus said:


> Are these online tests real or fake?
> http://www.helpforstartup.com/sociopath-test/
> and illnessquiz sociopath


I don't think a quiz with five questions to answer is reliable at all.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 57.99% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 78.18% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

1.7 for primary, 2 for secondary.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

51% for primary
70% for secondary.. am I a psychopath or does this just mean I'm selfish? I think on the whole, I'm rather selfish, then again psychopaths are that way too. They all think of what they want rather than what people want. Maybe I'm just not very emotionally intelligent, I dunno.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

4.7 / 3.9
You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 96.43% of people who have taken this test.
You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 93.62% of people who have taken this test.

Ehh this test sucks. Don't worry guys, if you don't take pleasure from kicking cats or puppies then you're probably not a psycho. You should really try it though, it's kinda fun


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

2.3/2.5

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 57.99% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 49.13% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 35.37% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 39.13% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Your score for primary psychopathy was higher than 75.61% of people who have taken this test. 

Your score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 83.97% of people who have taken this test. 

Watch out, everyone! >


----------



## izbits (Jul 6, 2015)

1.4/2.4

_You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 16.15% of people who have taken this test.

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 63.38% of people who have taken this test. _

Not so much.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 80.6% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 67.52% of people who have taken this test. 

C'mon now, i'm not that big of an *******.
kinda wish i was though...life would be a lot more interesting, i'm sure.


----------



## ScaredRainbowDash (Sep 3, 2014)

Your score for primary psychopathy was higher than 35.37% of people who have taken this test. 

Your score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 99.28% of people who have taken this test.

Yep, sounds about right.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

This test is ridiculous.

"I am often bored"
"Before I do anything, I carefully consider the possible consequences"
"Looking out for myself is my top priority" 
"I find that I am able to pursue one goal for a long time"
"I quickly lose interest in tasks I start"
"I often admire a really clever scam"

Don't see how these questions necessarily have anything to do with psychopathy.


----------



## Pyschopath (Feb 18, 2016)

*I'm scared*

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 85.7% of people who have taken this test.

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 98.03% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

1.1 / 2.3

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 3.19% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 39.13% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lots of psychopath tests floating around right now :con

1.5 - Your score for primary psychopathy was higher than 19.6% of people who have taken this test. 

3 - Your score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 71.45% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wouldn't it actually make someone MORE psychotic if they lied on a psychopathy test so they could make other people on a forum think they're not as psychopathic as they actually are? :lol


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

You have completed the Levenson Self-Report Psychopathy Scale. 

The LSRP measures two scales. 

Scores range from 1 (low) to 5 (high). 

Your score from primary psychopathy has been calculated as 4.6. Primary psychopathy is the affective aspects of psychopathy; a lack of empathy for other people and tolerance for antisocial orientations. 

Your score from secondary psychopathy has been calculated as 3.9. Secondary psychopathy is the antisocial aspects of psychopathy; rule breaking and a lack of effort towards socially rewarded behavior. 

With two scores, results of the LSRP are very suitable for being plotted. Below is the distribution of how other people who have taken this test have scored. 


You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 95.74% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 93.62% of people who have taken this test.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wouldn't it actually make someone MORE psychotic if they lied on a psychopathy test so they could make other people on a forum think they're not as psychopathic as they actually are?


 You do know that psychotic refers to someone who suffers from psychosis, right?


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> This test is ridiculous.
> 
> "I am often bored"
> "Before I do anything, I carefully consider the possible consequences"
> ...


"I am often bored"- psychopaths tend to get bored easily, which is one of the reasons why they break the law, and get into fights. It is as a way if stimulation.

"Before I do anything, I carefully consider the possible consequences"-psychopaths lack the ability to think ahead, and do not look at the pros and consequences of their decisions.

"Looking out for myself is my top priority" - this refers to psychopaths being egocentric, and not caring about what happens to others, even close ones. If getting what they want puts someone they are close too at risk, they would still do it anyways.

"I find that I am able to pursue one goal for a long time"- psychopaths would answer no to this question, due to their inability to think ahead,meaning that they would not be able to pursue one goal for a long time.

"I quickly lose interest in tasks I start"- this goes hand in hand with both psychopaths getting bored easily, and their inability to pursue one goal for a long time.

"I often admire a really clever scam"- this refers to them admiring clever scams, but may include crimes too. Most people would answer no to this question.

I know this maybe hard to know what they were referring too, especially if you do not know slot about psychopaths. I wish the test did a better job at clarifying what it was saying.


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

bestof said:


> I took the same and i got these results.
> From personality-testing.info i got 34 and i think it scored me as psychopath.
> From http://illnessquiz.com/psychopath-test/ i got 45 and according to this test i am psychopath as well as sociopath.


You Got 85% Psychopath
Here is an online version of a psychopathic personality test. This is a psychological self-assessment that measures the possibility of psychopathy. A psychopath is a personality disorder; hence it is hard to diagnose an individual type as a psychopath. However, some traits show that a person is more likely to be psychopathic than others. Keeping this in mind, let?s begin the quiz!. Please be honest while answering the questions to analyze yourself in a better manner.

You Got 85% Psychopath

Score: 83

Result: You have all the signs of psychopath personality.


----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)

You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 62.34% of people who have taken this test. 

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 58.86% of people who have taken this test. 

Primary: 2.4
Secondary: 2.7


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*You score for primary psychopathy was higher than 10.51% of people who have taken this test.

You score for secondary psychopathy was higher than 93.62% of people who have taken this test. 
*


----------

